# Hello everyone - new member/cat



## MadNuke (Jan 4, 2009)

Brief history - my mother owned many cats during her growing years; 16 at once point. My mother's side was always very pet-friendly. My father's side; not so much. When I was growing up, we had 3 cats: trixie, petey, and bebek (turkish for "baby"). One of my earliest memories is burying bebek with my mother. When I was 8, my mother passed away, and we moved from central maryland to a more affluent location in central maryland...leaving trixie and petey behind. I'm not sure what happened to them, but my aunt often came to care for them. We had more pressing concerns, and my father didn't particularly care for cats. I always felt a sense of remorse for those two cats whom I had grown up with. Fast forward 10 years. I had been wanting to get a dog as a companion (so much alone time). While browsing myspace classified ads, I noticed an advert from elkridge maryland for 3 free cats to a good home. I decided to go pick one up and see how I like it. The newly expanded sunroom made for a great cat room: feeding area, litter box, tent, scratching post. I forgot how much I missed the companionship of cats. I got a black kitten in august of 2008. I named him diablo. He is an outdoor/indoor cat. The location of the sunroom is a perfect middle room between outside/inside. The cat spends about half his time and half inside. I've been learning as much about cat psychology as I can. It comes very naturally to me, perhaps because I spent my first 8 years of life spending time with cats. I've attached some pictures of diablo. My reason for joining the forum is to learn as much about cat ownership and cat psychology as possible, I've trained this cat within a few months almost perfectly using assertive behavior, surprising sounds, water splashed from my fingertips, and diligent observation.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Diablo is a very handsome kitty.  
You can see the love in his facial expression and relaxed body language. He's a happy little guy. :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Black cats rule! Diablo is adorable!


----------



## MadNuke (Jan 4, 2009)

I just finished hunting a paper ball with Diablo. Thank you for the kind comments; I have a few questions I forgot to ask.

He has a collar with his registration and vaccination information, but recently I took it off because it seems to reduce his natural sense of stealth and privacy (jangling noise). I have few neighbors, all of which are aware that I own a cat (a few have cats of their own). How vital is it that he wear his collar when he is outside? He stays within my yard 90% of the time and sometimes plays with the neighbor's cat.

He still has his whole reproductive system, and it's not been a problem yet. How important is it to neuter the cat? In terms of territorial behavior, he does not scratch or spray in my house; he goes outside to stalk rodents or climb trees to sate his primordial side. In terms of getting another cat pregnant, there is only one outdoor cat for him to feasibly access, but it is an old female. I figure I would let him keep his parts until any issue presents itself.

His only vet experience was when I first got him, and an unknowing neighbor _picked him up and took him to animal control_ :roll: I quickly paid the fees and got him back. He was distempered and rabies vaccinated. I probably should take him to the vet. But how often? What is crucial and what should I consider? What are the estimated prices?

He is very well trained: he knows not to use claws or bite during playtime and he will only disrupt me while sleeping if he needs to go use his litter box. I have shifted his schedule so he sleeps while I am at school and sleeps/hunts outside after I go to bed. How can I take this passive training further? What else can cats do?

thanks in advance!


----------



## MadNuke (Jan 4, 2009)

more pictures! It's so hard to photograph black cats period, so I can only get decent shots when he is asleep.

EDIT: images removes


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Glad you are here. Ive learned so much on this board since I joined. You’ll enjoy 
it here. What a handsome guy. Black cats are so smart and have such great 
personalities!



> He has a collar with his registration and vaccination information, but
> recently I took it off because it seems to reduce his natural sense of stealth
> and privacy (jangling noise). I have few neighbors, all of which are aware that
> I own a cat (a few have cats of their own). How vital is it that he wear his
> ...


 An outdoor cat having a collar 
is like having car insurance for your car. You are a safe driver but you never 
know what can happen. A collar insures you could be notified if he goes missing 
or hurt. I would have him microchipped also.



> He still has his whole reproductive system, and it's not been a problem
> yet. How important is it to neuter the cat? In terms of territorial behavior, he
> does not scratch or spray in my house; he goes outside to stalk rodents or
> climb trees to sate his primordial side. In terms of getting another cat pregnant,
> ...


 When 
you become aware of how many millions of cats are put down each year it would 
merit not even taking a chance of your cat helping reproduce anymore kittens. 
Trust me when I say there are other cats out there you don’t see. Esp feral cats 
who are elusive for survival but strongly motivated to reproduce if they haven’t 
been neutered or spayed. Males who arent neutered are more aggressive and duty bound 
to protect their territory. I can guarantee it he is going to get into it with another cat. BTW 
even an old female keeps reproducing until her end of her life.



> His only vet experience was when I first got him, and an unknowing
> neighbor _picked him up and took him to animal control_ :roll: I quickly paid
> the fees and got him back. He was distempered and rabies vaccinated. I probably
> should take him to the vet. But how often? What is crucial and what should I
> consider? What are the estimated prices?


 Has he been FELV/FIV tested 
by your vet? I would make sure he isn’t a carrier and out infecting other kitties. 
I would definitely set up a relationship with a vet so if your kitty is injured out 
there they have some reference points to go off of. There is a likely chance your 
going to have to use his services. My semi feral just had to have surgery from an 
infected injury. $700 later and dealing with drains from the wound site, collars, 
kenneling. Having an outdoor kitty can cost you, by the risks he’s encountering out 
there.


----------



## MadNuke (Jan 4, 2009)

Alright, I will go talk with a vet asap. How are house vets vs. vet offices?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome. Most veterinary services will be comparable, though differences between a house vet and 
an office vet may be prices and services offered. I would not expect a vet who makes house calls to 
do major surgeries in clients' homes though an office vet should be capable of handling several types 
of surgeries. Their prices will also reflect their differing overhead; office space, supplies, staff and/or 
vehicle for traveling to clients' homes.

I am a firm advocate for spay/neuter. It can help lengthen the life of your pet by reducing the natural 
and instinctual frustrations to breed, roam and fight. I also feel pets who are allowed outdoors need to 
see a vet regularly (yearly or every other year) for vaccinations. At the very least, every cat should 
get a rabies shot and tested/vaccinated for FIV/FeLV.

Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## MadNuke (Jan 4, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Welcome. Most veterinary services will be comparable, though differences between a house vet and
> an office vet may be prices and services offered. I would not expect a vet who makes house calls to
> do major surgeries in clients' homes though an office vet should be capable of handling several types
> of surgeries. Their prices will also reflect their differing overhead; office space, supplies, staff and/or
> ...


Thank you for the information; I will contact a house vet primarily to discuss veterinary options. I presume a least a checkup will be in order but I will discuss the services mentioned in this thread (primarily spay/neuter and FIV), either with regards to an at-home procedure or clinic/vet recommendations.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, from another central Maryland person! Diablo is just gorgeous. I love that first picture.


----------

